# Hello !



## ERICSMUM (Apr 16, 2017)

Better late than never.  I've had Type 2 for several years now (controlled with Metformin plus lost 4 stones in weight).  My younger sister has just been diagnosed so I've joined To help her.  She's not quite ready to read a forum yet, still in shock, bless her.

She has been told by her nurse that she doesn't need to monitor her BS as long as she eats properly.  She's upset about this because she feels it would give her some confidence in the early days.

So my first mission is to research monitors and I'm sure I will get help from forum members when I start asking questions !

Thanks


----------



## grovesy (Apr 16, 2017)

Welcome.
Many Type 2 are told not test to  by health professionals. Many on here self fund a meter called Code free which they buy meter and supplies from Amazon.


----------



## RobK (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Ericsmum and welcome, I was told the same but went and got a code free meter from eBay anyway, For me it helps me discover what foods etc makes my blood spike, I would always say get one despite what they say, It's trial and error really as different things affect folks in different ways.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2017)

ERICSMUM said:


> Better late than never.  I've had Type 2 for several years now (controlled with Metformin plus lost 4 stones in weight).  My younger sister has just been diagnosed so I've joined To help her.  She's not quite ready to read a forum yet, still in shock, bless her.
> 
> She has been told by her nurse that she doesn't need to monitor her BS as long as she eats properly.  She's upset about this because she feels it would give her some confidence in the early days.
> 
> ...


Hi EricsMum, welcome to the forum  I do wish that healthcare professionals would consider the wishes of their patients as individuals instead of rolling out that lazy (and incorrect) line  Testing is of enormous benefit, especially for the newly-diagnosed as they learn how their dietary choices affect their levels, and what their own particular tolerances are. As you say, for many people NOT knowing is far worse than seeing numbers that may be on the high side, but at least offer you an opportunity to make informed decisions and adjustments.

If funding your own monitor, the cheapest option we have come across is the SD Codefree Meter which has test strips at around £8 for 50. All meters have to conform to a certain level of accuracy, so the cost of the strips is usually the biggest consideration when paying for your own. I'd recommend getting her to read Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S so she understands how to do it efficiently and effectively 

I'd also recommend she reads Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and gets a copy of the excellent Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - with that lot behind her I suspect she will know more than that nurse! 

Let us know if we can help with anything - for you and your sister!


----------



## Steff (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi EricsMum...disappointed to hear another type 2  is not given adequate advice/assitstance to control their condition...generally type 2's are advised no  need to test unless on medication that can cause a hypo...excuses given are....you'll become obsessive...too emotional etc...it will upset you...I was told there was no point...since I was on a fixed dose of medication which I could not adjust if my BG levels were too high...I pointed out whilst that were true ...I could however adjust my diet/activity levels to reduce them if  testing...believe your sisters best bet is to self fund her own meter/testing strips...the best way to see how what we eat affects our levels...test before eating...then 2 hours after... indicates what raises BG (spikes) above reasonable levels...its a simple process...so worthwhile...as Northerner says the most economic meter is the SD codefree meter...I got mine from Amazon... a starter kit is £12.99... lancets/testing strips £7.99 for 50... the starter kit only contain a sample of both...best to buy more at the same time...the book mentioned is full of useful information...Gretchen Becker has type 2 diabetes...she takes you though her first year month by month...explains how...why...what to do...so valuable in helping me to understand/manage my condition...I highly recommend it...well done for supporting your sister...it is so difficult at the start for many of us...however...with the right support & guidance it gets easier...perhaps you could persuade your sister to view the forum...then when she's ready become a member...she can ask any question...she will be given advice or suggestions...without any judgement or disapproval...once more confident in managing her diabetes...who knows...giving advice/support herself...good luck...keep us updated!


----------



## Browser (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Ericsmum. When I was diagnosed a few weeks ago, I expected to get a monitor But I was told I didn't need one and was ready to accept that. It was only by joining this forum that I discovered that a monitor is invaluable, irrespective of what the 'experts' say.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 16, 2017)

This reluctance to fund testing for type 2's who wish to be in partnership and try to gain control of their diabetes is very curious. The excuse that it could induce anxiety and it's not possible to do anything about levels is crazy. I'd advise anyone to self test because even with a decent Hba1c result, there can still be spectacularly bad highs that we couldn't be aware of without testing.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello and welcome EricsMum her sister.  I'm gonna get a second meter, will get a codefree. I have a meter I borrowed off my long term diabetic sister who refuses to measure but even she only gets so many strips so if I have a codefree as well I'll buy the strips for that one and always have strips in hand. I hate not being able to measure. The doc told the receptionist "she doesn't need to do that" who's she the cat's mother? Grrr. If they'd given me a meter when I was diagnosed I might not have been in denial for over a year. At least your sister had you which is good, she'll be okay.


----------



## goosey (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi and welcome, i was diagnosed last month and doc told me no meter, when i went to the DN she told me to read here, so when  went back for my HBa results i told her i had been reading here and people said i should have a meter she gave me one and said dont go doing it every 5 mins and im not utting lancets and strips on repeat 
I am a domestic cleaner in peoples homes and a couple of my customers are D . was telling one he said no problem, went to his medicine stock gave me 2 packs strips and box lancets


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi and welcome


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 17, 2017)

Amigo said:


> This reluctance to fund testing for type 2's who wish to be in partnership and try to gain control of their diabetes is very curious. The excuse that it could induce anxiety and it's not possible to do anything about levels is crazy. I'd advise anyone to self test because even with a decent Hba1c result, there can still be spectacularly bad highs that we couldn't be aware of without testing.


Indeed; the trouble with relying on HbA1c for blood glucose levels is that it only reflects the arithmetic mean of the levels, it says nothing about the standard deviation. So someone could have a BG level graph like the Himalayas, and still get a "perfect" HbA1c score.


----------



## Bill Stewart (Apr 17, 2017)

I have a couple of old meters and appropriate strips and lancets for anyone who wants them... I am in scotland and we are issued with the units straight away (at least in ayrshire) and the strips are on prescription ( free in scotland) and in England if you claim the exemption as a diabetic - it is a chronic lifetime desease you know..
I will have to work out how to zero the meters, but that should not be too hard.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum ERICSMUM  - I  didn't have a problem, I was lucky - my DN freely supplied me with a meter kit on the day I was diagnosed  - and I have test strips and lancets prescribed to me each month  - testing before meals and 2 hours post meal in particular gives an indication as to what food you can/can't tolerate  - testing is invaluable and I've learnt what food spikes my bgls  - joining this forum was the best thing i did  - everyone here is so friendly helpful & willing to help and advise so please don't hold back if you want answers to your questions  - I hope your sister will join this forum in time when she's ready - she will learn so much that will help her to understand her own diabetes - take care both of you x
WL
____________________________
Dx Type 2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn 
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## Bill Stewart (Apr 17, 2017)

The other thing I meant to mention is that the machine of choice of your region medical that is is often free from the manufacturer as they really only want the returns on the consumables and also the extras like bags and cables etc are also gratis.

Lets be honest they dont want to cure us, just profit from our suffering, is that not the way of the capitalists.

all of my extras are from the companies for free and I expect they always will be!

here is alink to a free modern phone connectable meter - i have no idea how good it is or anything its just the first i found for free!

http://sites.accu-chek.com/microsites/connect/get-the-system.html

I just went through the process and will have a lovely pink one within 28 days if I answered the questions correctly... I t will be available for anyone who wants a new meter and I can always login and get the free carry case for those who need the trimmings to go with it.


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi EricsMum, fortunately here (in the States) the medical profession is somewhat more enlightened & even pre-D's can get a meter.... I figure that the actuaries realize that testing may save the insurance companies $$$ in the long run. Having said that, there are many people who still don't manage their disease adequately.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 18, 2017)

Bill Stewart said:


> The other thing I meant to mention is that the machine of choice of your region medical that is is often free from the manufacturer as they really only want the returns on the consumables and also the extras like bags and cables etc are also gratis.
> 
> Lets be honest they dont want to cure us, just profit from our suffering, is that not the way of the capitalists.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the strips for this meter are some of the most expensive to buy if you are self funding.


----------



## Bill Stewart (Apr 18, 2017)

as I said it was the first I found without looking too hard

what would be your machine of choice and I will have a look at getting one/some


----------



## grovesy (Apr 18, 2017)

Bill Stewart said:


> as I said it was the first I found without looking too hard
> 
> what would be your machine of choice and I will have a look at getting one/some


Many self funders use the Codefree meter.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 19, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Many self funders use the Codefree meter.


I need to get one, I can't keep relying on my sister. Either that or move to Scotland.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 19, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I need to get one, I can't keep relying on my sister. Either that or move to Scotland.


Its cheaper to stay put Ditto & buy a new meter! x
WL


----------



## Bill Stewart (Apr 19, 2017)

I haven't found a freebee sd codefree meter but here is a store that will ship free and not add vat if you simple say you are a diabetic

https://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/

hope that helps someone

a potentially free meter from abbot - I liked this one when i had it, as it uses the smallest dot of blood and the result was quick too the sticks are pricey at £15 from boots the last time I bought some

https://www.myfreestyle.com/get-a-f...DTCORG01C02&icid=www.FreeStyleMakesItEasy.com

I know its yank ,but as long as its mml/l its fine, and if they will not ship thats no loss for those who have filled in the form


----------



## grovesy (Apr 20, 2017)

Bill Stewart said:


> I haven't found a freebee sd codefree meter but here is a store that will ship free and not add vat if you simple say you are a diabetic
> 
> https://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/
> 
> ...


American use a different system of measurements to us in the UK. The Code free still works out the cheapest even buying the monitor.


----------



## Bill Stewart (Apr 24, 2017)

the limited edition pink faced accu-check worth £37.66 just arrived (that was quick) anyone want it remember its "pink" and all UK...you can look it up on www.accu-check.co.uk
I have not looked at cartridge costs, but apparently they can be on persciption. Firs come first served.


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 8, 2018)

The Tee2 meter is free with very reasonable test strips at £7.75 per 50, see link below..

http://spirit-healthcare.co.uk/product/tee2-plus-blood-glucose-meter/


----------



## Martin9 (Jun 8, 2018)

grovesy said:


> American use a different system of measurements to us in the UK. The Code free still works out the cheapest even buying the monitor.


The Tee2 is free, and test strips are only 6p dearer than codefree strips


----------



## CathyB (Jun 8, 2018)

Welcome   As everyone has said, testing is key!  I also have the code free meter and it’s great.


----------

